# Auslagerungsdatei abschalten bei Win7



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2009)

Hallo Leute
Habe wie bei Vista die Auslagerungsdatei abgeschalltet mit dem gleichen positiven Effekt. Es scheint alles etwas flüssiger zu sein, runder zu laufen
naja es fühlt sich scheinbar besser an. Naja schwer in Worte zu fassen muss jeder für sich ausprobieren, ach so, es funktioniert natürlich erst ab einer Speichermenge von 8 GB. Einziger (vieleicht) Nachteil der Speichhunger, im Leerlauf liegt der Bedarf jetzt bei satten 1,6 GB. Aber wenn man 8GB insterliert hat ist es wohl egal denke ich! 
Ok das war nur ne Info. tschau!!!


----------



## Mexxim (2. November 2009)

ich hab idle auslastung von 1,3Gb mit eingeschalteter Auslagerungsdatei 

könntest du btw mal erklären wie du die abgeschalten hast?

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2009)

Kein Problem 
du gehst in die Systemsteuerung unter System links Erweitete Systemeinstellungen, Erweitert, ....viertueller speicher (Einstellungen), Erweiter, Ändern, keine Auslagerungsdatei, Festlegen, neu starten. dass wars


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2009)

Kann den positiven Effekt bestätigen. Aber Vorsicht: Manche Programme brauchen eine Auslagerungsdatei.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. November 2009)

Kannst du mir vieleicht ein paar Beispiele nennen welche Programme nicht funktionieren, hatte weder bei Vista noch bei Win 7 irgentwelche Probleme. Die Foraussetzung ist natürlich min 8GB bei 6 GB kommt es bei manchen Progammen zum absturz, aber bei 8GB hatte ich wie gesagt noch kein Problem. mfg


----------



## Mexxim (2. November 2009)

ok, danke ...jetzt fehlen nur noch 4Gb RAM damit ich das mal testen kann >.<" ^^....

aber auf jeden fall gut zu wissen 

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## midnight (2. November 2009)

Also ich hab nur 4gb ram und auch keine Auslagerungsdatei. Alles funktioniert prima 

so far


----------



## Marsbreaker (2. November 2009)

was ich bei 8gb ram und ausgeschaltener auslagerungsdatei festgestellt habe ist das wenn man den pc in den energiespaarmodus schickt, er auch ein bischen schneller bootet sagar wenn viele programme geöffnet waren
(win7)

weiß auch nich wie es bei anderen leuten ist aber zb. GTA4 hatte zuvor mit AD nur 3Gb ram gezogen, aber nach ausschalten der AD schluckte das game satte 6-7Gb ram!!!!! (natürlich muss 1Gb vom sys abgezogen werden) und lief auch ein wenig weicher 

kann das jemand bestätigen


----------



## rabit (2. November 2009)

Habe ich auf eine ander Platte als die Systemplatte verlegt.


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2009)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vieleicht ein paar Beispiele nennen welche Programme nicht funktionieren, hatte weder bei Vista noch bei Win 7 irgentwelche Probleme. Die Foraussetzung ist natürlich min 8GB bei 6 GB kommt es bei manchen Progammen zum absturz, aber bei 8GB hatte ich wie gesagt noch kein Problem. mfg



VMware fällt mir auf Anhieb ein. Ich habe bis heute noch keine Probleme mit meinen 6GB gehabt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. November 2009)

Habe aber einen Test in der pcgameshardware gelesen das von weniger als 8GB dringent abgeraten wird. Halbes Jahr her oder so. Sonst, ich kanns nur jedem empfhelen es lohnt auf jeden fall die mehr ausgabe.


----------



## Havenger (5. November 2009)

min 8gb ? vue 7 ... das brauch beim rendering bis zu 30gb ... 

aber würde die nichts abschalten da gerade spiele mal schnell viel speicher brauchen können ...


----------

